# Mid-Range 0-60



## sebman (Nov 24, 2018)

I have only seen one video of a Mid-Range 0-60mph time around 5.6 seconds. Has anyone seen or claimed any others? We know Tesla typically puts up a conservative number on their site. I test drove the Long-Range RWD yesterday and am about to reserve a mid range but want to know what real world 0-60's are coming in at. 

Thanks!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

sebman said:


> I have only seen one video of a Mid-Range 0-60mph time around 5.6 seconds. Has anyone seen or claimed any others? We know Tesla typically puts up a conservative number on their site. I test drove the Long-Range RWD yesterday and am about to reserve a mid range but want to know what real world 0-60's are coming in at.
> 
> Thanks!!


I would imagine the numbers are real as the long range has been limited back to the advertised 5.1 seconds.


----------



## Gusm3 (Nov 29, 2018)

Plus you got to consider whether it’s wet road or dry road tire tread’s in Missouri city times vary based on road conditions


----------



## Arktctr (Jan 11, 2017)

I haven’t tested mine formally but I will say it’s pretty damn quick. I’m coming from an i3 and a Chevy spark ev and it blow both of them out of the water...


----------



## Gusm3 (Nov 29, 2018)

I’m coming from a 2007 Toyota Camry


----------



## godai (Dec 5, 2018)

There's a video that claims 5.0s runs measured by a VBOX. It was in wet condition too.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

godai said:


> There's a video that claims 5.0s runs measured by a VBOX. It was in wet condition too.


Link?


----------



## godai (Dec 5, 2018)

Darrenf said:


> Link?


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

godai said:


>


Thanks. I wish he had a view of the timer. The camera work never allows me a clear view of it. I haven't timed mine yet but 5.6 feels right on. I don't think it's 5 flat.


----------



## godai (Dec 5, 2018)

Darrenf said:


> Thanks. I wish he had a view of the timer. The camera work never allows me a clear view of it. I haven't timed mine yet but 5.6 feels right on. I don't think it's 5 flat.


It does show 5 flat in his video.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

godai said:


> It does show 5 flat in his video.


Damn. Maybe mine is just slow. Lol


----------



## Gusm3 (Nov 29, 2018)

So this is the rear wheel drive if it is nice ...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Gusm3 said:


> So this is the rear wheel drive if it is nice ...


The MR only had the rwd option


----------



## Gusm3 (Nov 29, 2018)

Still it’s rather confusing is the mid range, limited or performance? despite being rear wheel drive


----------



## tim-sutherland (Apr 8, 2018)

Also in the video he appears to be driving downhill a little bit to me. Especially on the second run.


----------



## Gusm3 (Nov 29, 2018)

By achieving a faster speed limit would only result of a lighter wheel lighter 12v weight? Or buy shaving a few pounds no negligible speed gain?


----------



## Gusm3 (Nov 29, 2018)

Does anyone have any response to my question?


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

Gusm3 said:


> Does anyone have any response to my question?


You might want to rephrase your question, because right now the sentence makes no sense.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Gusm3 said:


> By achieving a faster speed limit would only result of a lighter wheel lighter 12v weight? Or buy shaving a few pounds no negligible speed gain?





Gusm3 said:


> Does anyone have any response to my question?


Unfortunately, @Darrenf is correct. I assume that English is not your first language?

Are you simply asking if a lighter wheel will result in quicker acceleration? If so, the answer is "yes", but how much of a difference it's going to make will really depend on exactly how much weight you drop, and what kind of tires you mount.

Are you asking if lighter wheels will result in a higher top-end speed? If so, the answer is "no". Top speed is limited by software.


----------



## Gusm3 (Nov 29, 2018)

That is correct English is not my first language I am so sorry guys and thank you cars gar that is correct English is not my first language I am so sorry guys and thank you garsh Really do appreciate it Well the upgraded lithium battery is supposed to be lighter than the OEM how much lighter I don’t know As far as tire size I love the brand Michelin but I don’t know if wider tires or stagger


----------

